# Anyone heading to this...



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

http://banbridgecarshow.com/home/

Also, do you know if there will be any detailers/retailers at the trade stands.

Thanks

Davy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

would say there will be a few like meguiar's etc etc. we are thinking of bringing the Porsche but possibly only on Saturday looks like being a good show.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

Hmmm...was hoping for something other than Meguiars :thumb:

You not planning on selling some Zaino Ronnie?

Davy


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

wont be here in time plus would have needed a heck of a lot of it for a stand lol! cant afford it along with all the other stuff just at the moment. thats for next year!


----------

